# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndime per leje martese

## dino prifti

Mirdita te ghithe anetaret e forumit Shqipetar.
Jam emigrant ne Greqi, dhe dua te martohem ne bashkine e qytetit qe jetoj ne Greqi. Ngaqe nuk i di rregullat e tanishme ne shqiperi, dua te me jepni informacion ose te me ndimoni per te marre leje martese nga Shqiperia per ne Greqi.
Edhe n.q.s. nuk mundeni te me ndimoni, faleminderit qe lexuat artikullin tim deri ne fund.
Te ghitha informacionet jane te mirepritura.

----------


## J@mes

Nga informacionet qe gjeta ne net:

Shtetasit shqiptare qe duan te martohen me shtetas te huaj ne Ambasade duhet te paraqesin keto dokumente: Certifikate per lidhje martese (leje martese) te leshuar nga bashkia apo komuna perkatese e muajit te fundit (1 muaj).

Certifikate personale lindje per lidhje martese te leshuar nga zyra e gjendjes civile e njesise se tyre te banimit e muajt te fundit nga dita e paraqitjes ne Ambasade.

Shtetasi i huaj (jo grek) duhet te kete te njejtat dokumente te muajit te fundit, te vulosura nga Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme te Greqise dhe te perkthyera ne gjuhen shqipe.

Lidhja e martese midis nje shtetasi shqiptar dhe nje shtetasi grek behet vetem ne bashkine greke.

Procedura per dhenien nga ambasada te lejes se marteses (per t’u martuar me shtetas grek)

Shtetasi shqiptar per te marre kete leje martese duhet te paraqese prane sektorit konsullor te ambasades keto dokumente: lejen e marteses (certifikate per lidhje martese) te leshuar nga bashkia apo komuna perkatese e muajit te fundit (1 muaj) dhe te vulosura nga Prefektura. Certifikate lindjeje e muajit te fundit (1 muaj) te vulosura nga Prefektura. Per kete procedure depozitohen prane sektorit konsullor fotokopjet e certifikatave te mesiperme. 

Per lidhjen e marteses (celebrimin) dhe leshimin e vertetimit (leje martese) nga ambasada taksa e pagese eshte 30 euro.

----------


## elbed

Leje martese sikur nuk ka sens. Ti nuk je i mitur besoj?
Gjithsesi perderisa ti jeton ne Greqi duhet te pyesesh atje se c'fare dokumentash kerkohen ekzaktesisht. Mund te te kerkohet qe ne Shqiperi te marresh Certifikate nga gjendja Civile per statusin tend (beqar apo jo). Dhe kjo pastaj mund te cohet ne Ministrine e Jashtme etj etj.

----------


## dino prifti

> Leje martese sikur nuk ka sens. Ti nuk je i mitur besoj?
> Gjithsesi perderisa ti jeton ne Greqi duhet te pyesesh atje se c'fare dokumentash kerkohen ekzaktesisht. Mund te te kerkohet qe ne Shqiperi te marresh Certifikate nga gjendja Civile per statusin tend (beqar apo jo). Dhe kjo pastaj mund te cohet ne Ministrine e Jashtme etj etj.


Faleminderit Elbed. Nga mesi i shkurtit do vij ne Tirane per te nxjere certifikate(leje martese)

----------


## Dorontina

Me se miri shkoni ne zyren e martesave ne komune te vendit ata ju tregojn qka duhet per sejcilin se shteti nga shteti ka pak ndryshime.

sido çoft duhet çertifikata e lindje dhe çertifikata e nenshtetsis te perktyera ne gjuhen tjeter
duhet çertifikata e nenshtetis.
shko ne komune ta apin listen qka duhet dhe cilat duhen te jan te perkthyera.
duhet edhe pasaporta ne rregull te ket afat .

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

Qe te martohesh ne Greqi ne baze te ligjit shqiptar duhet te besh shpalljen e marteses n.q.s kandidatja per martese eshte shtetase e huaj: Merret 1 certifikate lindjeje te bashkshortes se ardhshme dhe 1 certifikate qe eshte e lire per martese. Duhet te vihet vula apostile ose vula ne konsullatat ose ambasaden shqiptare ne greqise me kete vule dokumentat jan te vlefshem per tu perdorur ne shqiperi dhe per ju qe jeni shtetas shqiptar duhet te merrni 1 certifikate me fotografi per shpallje martese ne Njesine vendore ku jeni. Me dokumentat e te 2 paleve behet shpallja e marteses pas 10 diteve keni te drejte te merrni certifikaten per lidhje martese dhe 1 certifikate lindjeje me fotografi te leshuar per lidhje martese te vertetuar ne prefekture dhe ne ministri te jashtme te shqiprise dhe keni te drejte te martoheni deri brenda 1 vitit. Certifikata per lidhje martese duhet te jete jo me pak se 2 jave e leshuar nga njesia vendore ku ju jeni rregjistruar pasi beni martesen ne greqi prane njesise vendore zyres se gjendjes civile duhet te dergoni 1 certifikate martese me vulen apostile dhe te gjitha keto dokumenta te jen ne gjuhen shqipe. besoj se do te kem ndihmuar disi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

Nese bashkshortja e ardhshme eshte shqiptare certifikata me shpallje merren ne te 2 njesite vendore dhe kembehen dhe certifikatat ciftohen ne te 2 njesite vendore mas 10 ditesh ne te 2 zyrat e gjendjes civile ku eshte dhe vajza dhe djali merret nga 1 certifikate per lidhje martese ne gjuhe te huaj dhe 1 certifikate lindjeje me foto per lidhje martese gjithmon pas 10 diteve dhe procedura eshte e njejte si me siper

----------


## elel

> Mirdita te ghithe anetaret e forumit Shqipetar.
> Jam emigrant ne Greqi, dhe dua te martohem ne bashkine e qytetit qe jetoj ne Greqi. Ngaqe nuk i di rregullat e tanishme ne shqiperi, dua te me jepni informacion ose te me ndimoni per te marre leje martese nga Shqiperia per ne Greqi.
> Edhe n.q.s. nuk mundeni te me ndimoni, faleminderit qe lexuat artikullin tim deri ne fund.
> Te ghitha informacionet jane te mirepritura.



Per te mar leje martese te duhen keto doc.

1.Certifikate lindjeje e shtetasit te huaj 
2.Nje dokument me te dhenat ku jeton qe per ne ne shqiperi quhet *vertetim banimi*
3.Dokument qe te deklaroj qe personi ne fjale eshte i lire per martese 

te gjitha keto i mer i con ne konsullaten shqiptare qe i bie te jete ne Athine i vulos me nje vule qe quhet vule apostile pastaj do ti maresh do ti perkthesh do ti noterizosh  i con ne   bashki ne shqiperi  dhe ato pastaj te japin certifikaten per tu martuar andej te duhet edhe nje certifikat lindjeje e jotja plus vertetim qe je banor i asaj bashkie ne shqiperi Pastaj do ti cosh ne Ministrine e puneve te jashtme ne Tirane ti legalizosh ( i con me poste ) pastaj te duhet vula e prefektures , pastaj i con ne ambasaden greke ne tirane qe te maresh dhe aty nje vule tjeter ( dmth lek lek lek ) mbasi mbaron aty je i lire te martohesh me keto dokumenta 

Une jam vete ne nje proces te tille dhe kam 6 jave dhe akoma skam mbaruar pune se te vonon posta po gjete dike ti dorezosh dorazi me mire ,,nje vule ne Ministrin e jashtme eshte 30 euro ne ambasade nuk e di akoma ne se ke prap pyetje me thuaj shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

> Per te mar leje martese te duhen keto doc.
> 
> 1.Certifikate lindjeje e shtetasit te huaj 
> 2.Nje dokument me te dhenat ku jeton qe per ne ne shqiperi quhet *vertetim banimi*
> 3.Dokument qe te deklaroj qe personi ne fjale eshte i lire per martese 
> 
> te gjitha keto i mer i con ne konsullaten shqiptare qe i bie te jete ne Athine i vulos me nje vule qe quhet vule apostile pastaj do ti maresh do ti perkthesh do ti noterizosh  i con ne   bashki ne shqiperi  dhe ato pastaj te japin certifikaten per tu martuar andej te duhet edhe nje certifikat lindjeje e jotja plus vertetim qe je banor i asaj bashkie ne shqiperi Pastaj do ti cosh ne Ministrine e puneve te jashtme ne Tirane ti legalizosh ( i con me poste ) pastaj te duhet vula e prefektures , pastaj i con ne ambasaden greke ne tirane qe te maresh dhe aty nje vule tjeter ( dmth lek lek lek ) mbasi mbaron aty je i lire te martohesh me keto dokumenta 
> 
> Une jam vete ne nje proces te tille dhe kam 6 jave dhe akoma skam mbaruar pune se te vonon posta po gjete dike ti dorezosh dorazi me mire ,,nje vule ne Ministrin e jashtme eshte 30 euro ne ambasade nuk e di akoma ne se ke prap pyetje me thuaj shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar


Vula ne Prefekture eshte pa lek dhe duhet cuar dorazi. Vula Ne Ambasaden greke eshte 20 euro 1 certifikate per dokumenta te tjera nuk e di. Behet pagesa ne banke edhe pastaj i dergon me poste ne ambasaden greke per tu vulosur. kurse edhe per tek Ministria e jashtme eshte bere e detyrushme te perdoret posta nuk e mbaj men mire por ka qen 2 euro per certifikat edhe 1-3 euro posta( dmth dergimi)  keto i kam bere veren e kaluar.

----------

